# Clothing - A rant and a question.



## boompoet (Dec 1, 2008)

It is no secret that big men can easily look sloppy and unkempt if their clothes don't fit well and they're not groomed properly. Recently I've put on weight (unintentionally) and I'm up over 300 pounds now. I would like to be at 240 which on me is still big but I think a little tighter. Anyway, the point is... how do we as BHM find clothing that fits right without paying an arm and a leg. At rochesterclothing.com one can pay 300 bucks for a shirt. At casualmale.com it's a similar story, though the prices are more modest. I have to give credit where it is due. I will say, I was looking for a rugby shirt and found one at Casual Male for $98.00. It's ridiculous. Are they charging us for the extra cloth? :doh:

My issue is not only with the prices, but with styles. There are some fabric and / or print choices on some of these shirts that are just insane. Some clowns wouldn't go out in public wearing some of this stuff. It's like fashion designers are saying, Let's see how bad we can make them look before they stop buying the clothes. Apparently we don't stop buying the clothes, otherwise they'd have gotten the message. I want a nice linen sport shirt or silk camp shirt or maybe a high thread count dress shirt. Not two hundred bucks worth of loudly colored, wildly printed, and incredibly gaudy potato sack. Thats right, I said it. Well, technically I alluded to it. 

Everything is shapeless. Six rectangles sewn together does not a shirt make. Thin men can wear excessively tailored shirts with fitting at the waist. Unless we want to pop a button when we sit (which I have done and injured someone... true story), we have to buy clothing that is to big. Big clothes on a big man is NOT COOL!  The extra fabric just lends itself to making us look sloppy. I don't enjoy looking sloppy. I want to look good. I want to look professional.

Onwards and downwards to the pants. I fluctuate between a 42 and a 44 waist and I have a 32 inseam. I wear one of the most common sizes in pants or at least this is the conclusion I have come to as I can never find the waist / inseam combination on store shelves. When I do wear pants in the correct size, they fall down. All damn day I'm pulling my pants up. I am not a plumber and never wish to be confused for one. I wear a belt, but there again, doesn't seem to help. Not only that, but I seem to go through belts pretty quickly... they twist. That's right, they twist right in front. I'm assuming it's the leather accommodating the gut when the top of the pants roll over. How does one stop this from happening? What are the mechanics behind it? Please, oh God, tell me that suspenders are not the only way!

While some of the women here may think of some of these problems as sexy, I personally would like to respectfully disagree. BHM can be sexy without being overt, just as a woman can accentuate her curves and leave something to the imagination. The question I put to my brethren here as well as the beautiful women of the board who I am sure have shopped for big men before is this:

Where can I finally find the clothing I want to wear at prices that won't kill and in styles that are fashionable? 

Subquestion just for the guys  Where do you wear your pants (or what do you measure as your waist for pants purposes), above or below the belly?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 1, 2008)

*boompoet..there is a clothing/fashion forum on DIMS for just that kind of question....you are not alone here...*

*http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=26*


----------



## warwagon86 (Dec 1, 2008)

i agree totally boompoet now i am no where near as big as i used to be because i got a lot more active and started doing things i really enjoy however what annoys me is that sometimes a shirt will fit great and yet the next will be awful.

for instance i have an american eagle polo shirt i bought in san francisco and it was classic style and xl and fits fantastic yet i go to the likes of old navy and their xxl is a tight squeeze. i wish there was a set order for cothing sizes and i wish that there were more smart clothes for bigger men - i love dressing up and i love looking good and wearing a suit when i can so surely im not alone.


----------



## shirmack (Dec 1, 2008)

If I need something immidiately I go to casual male 

If i order it in advance I got to Kingsizeddirect.com 

After hitting up http://www.retailmenot.com and looking up coupon codes 

saves money and time 



boompoet said:


> It is no secret that big men can easily look sloppy and unkempt if their clothes don't fit well and they're not groomed properly. Recently I've put on weight (unintentionally) and I'm up over 300 pounds now. I would like to be at 240 which on me is still big but I think a little tighter. Anyway, the point is... how do we as BHM find clothing that fits right without paying an arm and a leg. At rochesterclothing.com one can pay 300 bucks for a shirt. At casualmale.com it's a similar story, though the prices are more modest. I have to give credit where it is due. I will say, I was looking for a rugby shirt and found one at Casual Male for $98.00. It's ridiculous. Are they charging us for the extra cloth? :doh:
> 
> My issue is not only with the prices, but with styles. There are some fabric and / or print choices on some of these shirts that are just insane. Some clowns wouldn't go out in public wearing some of this stuff. It's like fashion designers are saying, “Let's see how bad we can make them look before they stop buying the clothes.” Apparently we don't stop buying the clothes, otherwise they'd have gotten the message. I want a nice linen sport shirt or silk camp shirt or maybe a high thread count dress shirt. Not two hundred bucks worth of loudly colored, wildly printed, and incredibly gaudy potato sack. Thats right, I said it. Well, technically I alluded to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lavasse (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya I buy from Casual Male because the people there were always so nice to me. And to answer your question I measure abive the stomach because otherwise my gut would hang down to my knees lo, so I wear my pants a little higher. It looks weird because I have one pair of pajama bottoms with the button fly and the gap lines up with my belly button lol. I know what you mean about finding clothes that look good, but my style is typically t-shirts and polo shirts for work anyways, so I don't mind.


----------



## escapist (Dec 2, 2008)

90% of my clothing is from Casual Male and heck so was my last girlfriend lol. I don't mind paying the extra $$$ to look good. For suits I step it up one more notch and get a nice tailored suit. I might be a bit of a fashion snob, side effect of living in Vegas.


----------



## boompoet (Dec 2, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> If I need something immidiately I go to casual male
> 
> If i order it in advance I got to Kingsizeddirect.com
> 
> ...



I had never heard of that site. I'm sure going to use it now! I love cupons.

Thanks.


----------



## rmarion (Dec 2, 2008)

also dillards has one of the best Big and tall departments I have ever seen. They always have somehing on clearance.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 2, 2008)

I always just go to Casual Male, but I wish some clothing designers would make big sizes. Some don't even bother. They'd have a much bigger (no pun intended) market if they went beyond the smaller sizes.


----------



## Diego (Dec 3, 2008)

boompoet said:


> It is no secret that big men can easily look sloppy and unkempt if their clothes don't fit well and they're not groomed properly. Recently I've put on weight (unintentionally) and I'm up over 300 pounds now. I would like to be at 240 which on me is still big but I think a little tighter. Anyway, the point is... how do we as BHM find clothing that fits right without paying an arm and a leg. At rochesterclothing.com one can pay 300 bucks for a shirt. At casualmale.com it's a similar story, though the prices are more modest. I have to give credit where it is due. I will say, I was looking for a rugby shirt and found one at Casual Male for $98.00. It's ridiculous. Are they charging us for the extra cloth? :doh:
> 
> My issue is not only with the prices, but with styles. There are some fabric and / or print choices on some of these shirts that are just insane. Some clowns wouldn't go out in public wearing some of this stuff. It's like fashion designers are saying, Let's see how bad we can make them look before they stop buying the clothes. Apparently we don't stop buying the clothes, otherwise they'd have gotten the message. I want a nice linen sport shirt or silk camp shirt or maybe a high thread count dress shirt. Not two hundred bucks worth of loudly colored, wildly printed, and incredibly gaudy potato sack. Thats right, I said it. Well, technically I alluded to it.
> 
> ...



Awww sweety, that sounds terrible. 

Have you been trying in the department stores, where they have sections for larger sizings?


----------



## Island Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

You sound about the same size as my husband. For casual stuff, I get everything from Old Navy online - they have up to 48" waists and 34" length, I think. He doesn't need much in the way of dressy stuff, but the last time he did I think he went to Men's Warehouse. Also, he likes Land's End dress shirts - he's long torso-ed and they are still tuck-in-able (if that's a word  ).

I know how frustrating it can be! I remember taking him to Banana Republic once when he was smaller and it was still freakin' depressing. Such cute clothes only meant be worn by hangers, apparently. :rollseyes:


----------



## William (Dec 3, 2008)

Your wish................................................

Westport Big and Tall

http://www.westportbigandtall.com/Default.aspx

These are some Fat Cats that I can not afford to shop with 

William



Ninja Glutton said:


> I always just go to Casual Male, but I wish some clothing designers would make big sizes. Some don't even bother. They'd have a much bigger (no pun intended) market if they went beyond the smaller sizes.


----------



## William (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok I have one of these and it is a great Jacket warm when worn outside but not hot when you com indoors

http://www.westportbigandtall.com/shop/30103/Claiborne-Microfiber-Jacket.aspx


William






William said:


> Your wish................................................
> 
> Westport Big and Tall
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyna (Dec 4, 2008)

for women its bad too, but to answer your question I buy my hubby's clothes (he weighs about 350) I buy his stuff at Kingsizedirect. They have great sales/clearence section and I find LOTS of stuff for him there. Anything from undies to jeans, whatever. You should check it out and ask for a catalog.
I hope that helps.
T


----------



## RobitusinZ (Dec 4, 2008)

i'll take this opportunity to plug the guayabera, a style of shirt that actually looks BETTER on bigger men. If you're not wearing this, you're not maximizing your pimpage.


----------



## BoostChub (Dec 4, 2008)

JC Penny's has a great big and tall section..good prices expecially if you catch the sales. The online store is great also. Rochchester is spendy but you get the name brands..if I see something I really like I'll get it.


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

BCO-Bargain Catalog Outlet has a section of mens clothing left over from KingSizeDirect. Items they didn't sell and have bargain basement prices.Pretty good prices if they have what you're looking for.It's great sometimes and not so great others.I check pretty often to see what they have.Just search BCO and it'll bring up the website.

I feel your pain on the color/pattern thing.They do this to women all the time.Put you in some day-glo patterned nightmare that looks like a tent.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> Ok I have one of these and it is a great Jacket warm when worn outside but not hot when you com indoors
> 
> http://www.westportbigandtall.com/shop/30103/Claiborne-Microfiber-Jacket.aspx
> 
> ...



Their clothes are really spendy, but quality...for example. I have bought boxers from all the major online places and Westport has by far as the best quality. The rest are pretty damn cheap.
So yeah...I splurge on the boxers. Can't think of a more important item to splurge on.


----------



## William (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi

I live in the next town over and the store is nice and 1/8 mile up the road is a Rochester Store. Both are a little more than what I usually spend. There are somethings that I get there, just not the $395 pair of pants 

William



Jackoblangada said:


> Their clothes are really spendy, but quality...for example. I have bought boxers from all the major online places and Westport has by far as the best quality. The rest are pretty damn cheap.
> So yeah...I splurge on the boxers. Can't think of a more important item to splurge on.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 4, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> i'll take this opportunity to plug the guayabera, a style of shirt that actually looks BETTER on bigger men. If you're not wearing this, you're not maximizing your pimpage.



But it should be white and a 100% cotton ONLY. If it's not like that then it only LOOKS LIKE a guayabera .


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 4, 2008)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I live in the next town over and the store is nice and 1/8 mile up the road is a Rochester Store. Both are a little more than what I usually spend. There are somethings that I get there, just not the $395 pair of pants
> 
> William



I grew up in that town...I remember when it was just a small Big and Tall shop and not some fancy schmancy place. Those days are long gone in that town


----------



## BlueSphere (Dec 5, 2008)

I also would like to find fashionable clothes for fat men. In general, however, the most important thing to me is that clothing be comfortable. It should accomodate a reasonable range of motion. Baggy clothing does this, but it is also heavier than clothing that fits better.

Also, with regards to your question about where I wear my pants, I try to wear them a couple of inches above the belly button. I do this because my pants feel most comfortable sitting there, because they don't fall down as readily, and because I don't have to wear my belt as tightly if they sit there. I certainly don't do it for fashion reasons--I realize that it makes me look dorkier than I would otherwise, but I think being comfortable is more important to enjoying my life and maximizing my potential than looking cool.

I have wondered for quite a while my pants fit most comfortably and best when worn a couple of inches above the belly button, since this doesn't seem to be the case for most guys. Without going into too much explanation, I think that it's due to the curvature of my stomach and the bone structure of my pelvis. The former is changeable (though I'm not especially interested in changing it), and the latter, practically speaking, isn't.

I actually have a question. I have problems with the length of the rise of my pants (i.e. the distance from the top of the inseam to the top of the waist of the pants). The rise is too short, so when I try to pull my pants above my belly button, they soon get pulled back down again. When I wear my pants lower than my belly button, they tend to fall down more readily, and I have to wear my belt tighter for them to stay up. I have considered using suspenders, but I think that may be too much trouble for me.

Does anyone know where I can get big and tall pants that have a higher rise than most pants for men? I would greatly appreciate any information on where I can find such pants.


----------



## William (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi 

There use to be Casual Males in Stamford and Fairfield also, I shop a lot online.

William



Jackoblangada said:


> I grew up in that town...I remember when it was just a small Big and Tall shop and not some fancy schmancy place. Those days are long gone in that town


----------



## boompoet (Dec 5, 2008)

Diego said:


> Awww sweety, that sounds terrible.
> 
> Have you been trying in the department stores, where they have sections for larger sizings?



Yep. The problem there is the same everywhere, we get charged for cloth. I'm thinking of starting my own clothing line. I don't have a name yet.



BlueSphere said:


> Does anyone know where I can get big and tall pants that have a higher rise than most pants for men? I would greatly appreciate any information on where I can find such pants.



For halloween some friends and I did what's called, steam punk. Apparently, it's turning into a fashion trend. The pants worn in that era have a much higher rise and you could possibly wear them in today's fashion arena. go to http://www.gentlemansemporium.com and check out the pants. As to the suspenders, they go with these pants.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with some posters Dillards and JC Penney have great deals when they have a sale.
Blue saphere. not sure how big waist is but JOS A Bank has great pants, with a good size rise, but wait until they are on Sale for 29.95


----------



## Karebehr (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone....I find over here in Canada, George Richards Mens Wear, and Mr Big and Tall are reasonable, and have a good selection of things from jeans and Tee's, to dressy. Their sizes go all the way to what I need (66 jeans, 4x Tee's, and 5x dress shirts), so finding something to fit is not a problem. May not be practical for some, to shop up here, but if your close to border, with the exchange now, may be worth the trip! Also, I wear my pants slightly above the belly-button too, as it is definitely more comfortable, and less prone to slippage.....lol
Happy Holidays all!!!!


----------

